
Show HN: Next Hangout – Discover the best online events and meetups to join in - ht96
https://nexthangout.com
======
ht96
Hey HN! I wanted to share something I made recently in my spare time during
lockdown, to help find online meetups and events happening right now:
nexthangout.com

Meetup.com is great for local in-person events but is not ideal for
discovering online events across multiple timezones because it doesn't auto-
convert the times when browsing. This means it's near impossible to discover
events not happening near you which in fact should actually be the best part
about meetups moving online: not being limited by location.

I found this quite annoying so built Next Hangout!

There's some cool stuff happening online if you find yourself having not much
to do during lockdown, take a look!

Even better if you want to post an event, could be anything from a talk on
React JS to a group read of a blog post to a 1v1 Fortnite match! In addition
to well-prepared-in-advance events, I'm actually quite keen in the latter sort
of micro-events and building a method where anyone can find low-effort micro-
social activities to participate in on-demand, so not just focusing on
events/meetups as we know them right now.

Would appreciate any feedback! What do you think?

